# fair / poor quality 3bc blastocyst story



## mimijaz77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi ladies,
I wanted to share my story as in my moments of anxiety and madness reading about other people's experiences really helped me.
Me 38 years old ( 5 year old daughter from previous relationship)
Partner 42 azospermia ( genetic factor) 
ttc 20 months 
Advised not to go ahead with sperm retrieval as chance of success zero! We were devastated and decided to go for donor sperm so that we could fulfil the dream of extending our family.
Ist ivf
38 follies - 19 eggs collected 
10 mature - 9 fertilised with icsi
5 made it to blasyocyst 
3bc
3bc
3cc
3cc
3cc
On the day of ET i was expecting good to great quality blastocysts and i was gutted when the embryologist told me the grades of fair to poor quality. I had a mild dose of ohss and felt very uncomfortable and was severely lacking in much hope. We decided to transfer the 2 x 3bc and the rest were not good enough for freezing. I went home blue and furiously started to google egg quality and outcomes of lower grade blastocyst success stories. HHearing other people's stories gave me some hope so on 4dp5dt i decided to test and to my amazement there was a very very faint positive but i was convinced it was my trigger shot still lingering.
5dp 5dt frer - positive BFP
6dp 5dt frer - positive BFP 
7dp 5dt clear blue digital PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS BFP
I still can't believe it and we are cautiously optimistic and i am due my beta tomorrow!
My average 3bc's are hopefully getting comfortable and are in for the long haul!
The moral of my journey is average is good enough and i hope this helps other ladies on the roller coaster and truly surreal journey that we are all on

Xxx


----------



## Shopaholic258 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Mimijaz,

I found your story to be of great help to me.

I have been though 3 cycles of IVF over the years. I'm 35, DH 34 both unexplained infertility.

This fourth cycle we decided to use ICSI and had 15 collected, 12 fertilised and the same as you 5 made it to Blastocyst. So I was really happy until again like you today we went in for the ET to be advised that only 2 were any good of grade C!

This really knocked me ( nearly cried) but you have giving me some hope back x Wishing you all the best for the future x x


----------



## mimijaz77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey there,
I know exactly how you feel and i did cry most of the day after! All you need is an average blastocyst and now it's it the right place it can do it's magic. 

Fingers crossed and I wish you the best of luck xx


----------

